# light headed/passing out.



## stfuandliftbtch (Nov 17, 2010)

i just got done with my delt workout...by far the most hardcore delt workout I've ever had in 3 years of training. Now i feel light headed and feel like I am about to pass out. Any ideas why?

could it be the 500mgs of caffeine i took prior? I took 200mg tab of caffeine and 1 scoop of 1.M.R. total 500mgs.

Still tweaking a bit typing like im on crack...but anyway. is it the caffeine?!??!?!?


----------



## SFW (Nov 17, 2010)

didnt u say u just started PCT?


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Nov 17, 2010)

yep! and bridge 20mgs anavar. I no people are gunna say drop it...but im not going to. why? bcuz im a dumbass....i know  

yea and my face was SUPER pale...it must be the caffeine and 1MR im guessing...i feel a bit better now(1 hour later)

Only really weird thing, is it feels like im in a euphoric state...its really WeIrd


----------



## SFW (Nov 17, 2010)

i was asking because sometimes high doses of SERMS/AI's make me feel weird. Like hot flashes and dizzyness. Could be all the shit youre using in conjunction with that


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Nov 17, 2010)

hmmm interesting... im trying to hit the sack by 12, 12:30 but im pretty jacked off caffeine...think it should wear off by then? This is the most ive ever taken..


----------



## Tranzlogic (Nov 18, 2010)

It sounds to me like just simple fatigue. You're body is somewhat energy depleted right now and the caffeine helps boost you up but sometimes the mind becomes more alert and the body begins to fail since it requires more energy than the brain function. Similar situations to yours has happened to me a few times. Of course I can't speak to exactly what issue you might be having, but that's my opinion from my experiences. Hope you got some sleep buddy!


----------



## Phineas (Nov 18, 2010)

500mg is a lot of fucking caffeine. Sounds like you got adrenal fatigue. You consume so much caffeine -- coupled with the intense training -- that you over stimulate your adrenaline glands, and voila, you're fucked.

Between gear and caffeine it sounds like you're relying on too many crutches.

On a side note, I don't think I've ever heared the expression "hardcore delt workout". 

AAhhhh...aaahhhh...excuse me, I just farted.


----------



## rockhardly (Nov 18, 2010)

Phineas said:


> AAhhhh...aaahhhh...excuse me, I just farted.



Oh! Oh!  Do I smell another fart thread?


----------



## Phineas (Nov 18, 2010)

rockhardly said:


> Oh! Oh!  Do I smell another fart thread?




I'm sorry it's just that this guy's threads make me so gassy.


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Nov 18, 2010)

Phineas said:


> 500mg is a lot of fucking caffeine. Sounds like you got adrenal fatigue. You consume so much caffeine -- coupled with the intense training -- that you over stimulate your adrenaline glands, and voila, you're fucked.
> 
> Between gear and caffeine it sounds like you're relying on too many crutches.
> 
> ...




ya it was definitely the caffeine... went to sleep at 12:30 and kept glancing at the clock until 3:30AM!!! and i took the caffeine at 6/7 pm!

reminds me of back in the day would id be tweaking off E or adderall


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 18, 2010)

. . I could be that you're mildly retarded


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Nov 18, 2010)

yea not the caffeine...it was those red light and green light that were making me light headed..i just didnt know what to do when the colors changed


----------



## moarwhey123 (Dec 1, 2010)

shit load of caffeine could overheat your body
drink loads of water while training. and breath properly


----------



## pitbullguy0101 (Dec 1, 2010)

too much caff i get like that and if you cant sleep take some melotonin!


----------



## pitbullguy0101 (Dec 1, 2010)

what was your delt workout like just curious


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Dec 1, 2010)

before i start i warm up my rotator cuffs

barbell military press
95X15-20 warm up
115X12-15 warm up
135X12-15
155X12
185X10
205X6

side laterals 
25X15
30X12
40X10
50X8 Strip set to 40, 30, 15 all till failure

rear pec dec
12,10, 8, 8 Last set strip set

Barbell upright rows
65X15 Another warm up because I feel upright rows work your rotator cuff differently
95X12
115X10
135X8-10 Strip set to 115, 95 and 65

My routine is usually never the same..it gets boring doing the same thing over and over and over. So sometimes depending on what i feel like doing, i might add in some Fst-7 side laterals at the end, or maybe so pre exhaust for military press


----------



## moarwhey123 (Dec 2, 2010)

fst - 7


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Dec 2, 2010)

hellaa good pump from fst-7, especially for back


----------



## pitbullguy0101 (Dec 2, 2010)

i was dizzy today i get like this doing my legs.. i take no-shotgun too that shit gets me jacked


----------



## SloppyJ (Dec 3, 2010)

ECA stack makes me light headed and dizzy at night when I stand up too fast. I never take any caffiene after 5pm though and i'm in bed by 10:30.


----------



## cheappinz (Dec 8, 2010)

*yes*

I'd say  yes, its the caffeine....
working your delts as the goal of the day? 
Ive never heard of this before...My partner does a bench press, back, lats, legs, but never focused on delts.  
I think you hit the delts by accident.  I know this isn't your topic but its just my opinion...
not to mention, when you are lean, your delts pop out. 
I"m a woman and my delts are so obviouss.  I don't work them.  I wouldn't bother.  abs, legs, back, chest for fun. ...lol..  I've got a decent body with minimal effort, no delt work.  
You def shouldn't be passing out...worried about the caffeine...scale back on that.....


----------



## lifter256 (Dec 10, 2010)

caffeine restricts blood vessels - body compensates with higher blood pressure - ups your heat production and pulls water out (diuretic) making your blood thicker/sludgy.   Post workout you stand up, tired and get the double whammy of insufficient blood flow to the brain.

I suggest you ditch the caffeine - as noted above, you can tap out your adrenals and end up chronically tired / fatigued, it's also going to screw around with insulin sensitivity and up your cortisol which is already going to spike for 24 hours + post workout.


----------

